# Not sure if too skinny or hes just built this way



## RoosterTheRed (Dec 10, 2020)

My just turned 1 year this week V has always had digestive issues, so its been a constant search for a food he will 1)eat, and 2) not crap his brains out on. 

We are currently on our 2nd large bag of Sojos freeze dried raw, and while he loves it...i cant keep his weight up. I give him 4 cups of it a day plus a couple scoops of Zignature kibble as well as treats. 

We do not over exercise him. His routine consist mostly of neighborhood walks, and one or two days a week of an enrichment program where he does agility, puzzles, and nose work. 

Wondering if I need to switch again, or if this may point to some underlying issue and warrants a vet visit.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

He looks good to me: only a hint of rib, no spine showing, no hip points (except a bit in the second picture). Standing pictures show condition best & in the last picture he looks perfect. I like to see just a touch of rib & he is heavier than that!

You're doing great - keep it up.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A little more hip showing than I like to see in the second pic, but not uncommon for his age. Third pic, his weight looks perfect.

If what your feeding now works for his stomach issues, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## RoosterTheRed (Dec 10, 2020)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> He looks good to me: only a hint of rib, no spine showing, no hip points (except a bit in the second picture). Standing pictures show condition best & in the last picture he looks perfect. I like to see just a touch of rib & he is heavier than that!
> 
> You're doing great - keep it up.


Thanks !! The last pic was taken this morning so if you think that looks good its very representative of his current condition. He is my first vizsla (probably obvious from this post 😆) so while I know they are a lean breed with little fat cover, its still difficult for me to determine wether or not he is at a safe weight. 

I appreciate your feedback. 🙏


----------



## RoosterTheRed (Dec 10, 2020)

texasred said:


> A little more hip showing than I like to see in the second pic, but not uncommon for his age. Third pic, his weight looks perfect.
> 
> If what your feeding now works for his stomach issues, I wouldn't change anything.


The hip points is what concerned me enough to post. I'll keep him on this diet and maybe add some sardines in. Will update in a couple weeks. See if i can get a bit more cover on his hips.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He looks fine to me also. He looks heavier at a year than Finn did.The hip bones will cover themselves, but you may always see a little bit based on genetics. Don't expect to see his full size and muscular development for at least another year 
As he gets older and matures, hormones will kick in, and more muscle mass will come along with a bit more fat layer will accumulate.
Honestly, he looks fine. Don't mess with his food to much.


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

I don’t think that you have anything to worry about, Rooster. There are so many factors at play and they go through “leaner” and “fatter” stretches as they grow. Similar to gunner, my guy was even a little leaner at a year and a lot more muscle and definition came in the next few months. Like yours, he also had very pronounce hip points that mostly disappeared as he grew. If this helps set your mind at ease, this is Twix at 16 months (keep in mind that he gets 2 hrs + of run time a day and is panting in the second picture so the ribs are even more pronounced.) He’s 63 lbs, on free food (dry kibble) and eats a bowl in the morning and one in the evening, plus a healthy amount of training treats. Hope this helps....


----------



## RoosterTheRed (Dec 10, 2020)

Stevie D said:


> I don’t think that you have anything to worry about, Rooster. There are so many factors at play and they go through “leaner” and “fatter” stretches as they grow. Similar to gunner, my guy was even a little leaner at a year and a lot more muscle and definition came in the next few months. Like yours, he also had very pronounce hip points that mostly disappeared as he grew. If this helps set your mind at ease, this is Twix at 16 months (keep in mind that he gets 2 hrs + of run time a day and is panting in the second picture so the ribs are even more pronounced.) He’s 63 lbs, on free food (dry kibble) and eats a bowl in the morning and one in the evening, plus a healthy amount of training treats. Hope this helps....
> View attachment 103397
> View attachment 103398
> View attachment 103400


This does help! Thank you. 🤗


----------

